# Fargo Gander



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Was just wondering if anybody has been to the Fargo Gander. If so do they have any bigfoots or GHG field decoys left and what price are they at. I just don't want to make the drive if they don't have anything left. If nobody has been there does anybody have the number for the store handy. Thanks.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Most of the guys in Fargo I know are boycotting them because of the leasing issue in ND. I myself have returned all the gear I bought that I could for this reason. Check out the sticky thread in the Pheasant section for more info!

By the way welcome as a Res to our state!


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Is there a sportmans warehouse anywhere in the state. I had read a little bit about it before but after reading into it quite a bit now I don't think I will be heading into a gander anytime soon. Thanks.


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

Brand new SprtsmansWarehouse in Fargo right in between Walmart and Lowes. EDITED BY MODERATOR


----------



## Boomer21 (Dec 29, 2004)

Not so sure about the SW workers having much of a clue, heard some very interesting answers to questions about firearms. At least there pricing will give the boys at Scheels something to whine about........


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Boomer21 said:


> Not so sure about the SW workers having much of a clue, heard some very interesting answers to questions about firearms. At least there pricing will give the boys at Scheels something to whine about........


Just curious what you have been hearing that you say it is interesting?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

DELETED BY MODERATOR


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I hope the moderator will remove the personal attack from this thread.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

They did..no need for personal attacks!!!!!!!


----------

